# TCR Question



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

I am looking to replace my IF Crown Jewel with a Giant or Look. I found this on ebay. The size works for me but I want some input from those that know more about the Giants than I do. I know that there have been some scams with TCR frames being painted to look like team bikes.

Is this a good deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ex-team-Giant-T...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

The frame looks genuine to me. It has all the characteristics of the advanced frame. Paint job looks fine to me too. 

The only thing is since it was a race bike, you don't know how much stress, damage, etc it has endured from a pro, even if it "looks" ok....


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Not Advanced*

Note that the T-Mobile bike linked is NOT an Advanced. It is a regular team composite frame and one of the older models. It is a perfectly good bike and the cost really decides whether or not the bike is worth the expense.

Note that the steerer tube is cut extremely short and it unlikely that you will be able to use any spacers. An uncut steerer tube would obviously be better so that you can adjust the fit. Also, for the buy it now price, you can likely buy a new old stock Giant composite frame with an uncut steerer.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*new old stock Giant*

Do you have a recommendation on where to purchase a new old stock? I have compared the measurements and they what I need. I did ask the seller about how much steerer was left above the headset. I just think it would be cool to get one of the T-Mobile team bikes. I just know that it will make me faster.


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

My apologies, I took a quick look at the pics and thought it was the advanced.

Now that I've looked at it..ya, it's the older frame, plus older fork where it's not all one piece.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Old Stock*

Check on eBay as often people will be selling older bikes that are brand new. The other place is racycles.com It is a bicycle shop in Brooklyn where I bought my Giant. Go to the website and go to the Steals and Deals section. There they have many older Giant frames at discounts.


----------

